# Ammo for Mosquito ?



## Rob (Nov 26, 2006)

My Girl Freind realy like the Mosquito so She orderd 1, it will be Her 1st gun ever.
So I would like it to work wright all the time so She will enjoy it and wont to shoot more.

I have been reading alot about it, it sound like a nice gun but its picky about ammo !

1.] Why is it so picky about ammo ?

2.] What can I do to get it to shoot all ammo?


Rob


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

Dunno why it is so picky.

I don't think you can get it to shoot all ammo though. Mine once I changed to the second spring that came with it though takes CCI Mini Mags, and Federal Value Pack High Velocity without a problem.


----------



## sc020643 (Aug 25, 2009)

your gun will come with two springs. use the lighter of the two and use cci mini mags. otherwise, you and your girlfriend will be very disappointed.

oh...22 have a reputation for being kinda picky


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

> My Girl Freind realy like the Mosquito so She orderd 1, it will be Her 1st gun ever.
> So I would like it to work wright all the time so She will enjoy it and wont to shoot more.
> I have been reading alot about it, it sound like a nice gun but its picky about ammo !
> 1.] Why is it so picky about ammo ?
> 2.] What can I do to get it to shoot all ammo?


This gun, in my experience, only shoots CCI ammunition reliably. When I shoot CCI, it virtually never fails. ANY other ammunition, it is a piece of &*#@ !!! I had a gunsmith look at my mosquito and he told me the extractor has a poor design. There is too much play in the lateral motion of the extractor during shooting causing it to be "weak" in pulling the brass out of the chamber. But for some reason, the CCI's extract perfectly. 
I also find the gun very erratic in accuaracy. Even at 25 ft it is all over the target. If you use CCI ammo it will be a nice gun for you and your girlfriend, but if I had to do it all over again, I never would have bought it. Sorry about giving you my honest opinion, but it's honest.
Mrwiz.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

sc020643 said:


> your gun will come with two springs. use the lighter of the two and use cci mini mags. otherwise, you and your girlfriend will be very disappointed.
> 
> oh...22 have a reputation for being kinda picky


^^^^This!!!

Not to mention any .22 rimfire ammo is generally more "dirty" than any centerfire ammo in any caliber. You HAVE to keep it clean for it to function properly and do so more often than you would in anything else you shoot. This is .22 rimfire specific (except for revolvers) compared to any semiautoloader by any maufacturer in any model regardless of caliber.

At the range, even a quick clean every 100 rounds or so will likely lessen any issues or malfunctions you encounter. When you are done for the day, a really good detailed cleaning is warranted, really.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

All reasons listed above are the reasons I am considering acquiring a P22. My son has the Beretta Neos and it eats most anything but I want to be different. I do not care for the Browning or Ruger in my hand and I want a semi auto. Hmmmm:watching:


----------



## Rob (Nov 26, 2006)

We pick up Her Mosquito wed,did not clean it just walk over to the range and
put 100 rounds of CCI 36 grain throu it with out a problem. She realy likes it and so do I.


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

Rob,
CCI costs a little more, but it is worth it IMO. 100 rds of ammo for you GF @ 8-9 bucks a pop, it's not that bad compared to the grief of FT?'s . I always find it a safety issue as well when I have to constantly clear jams.
MW


----------

